# Military/MWR Europe Mountain Bike Racing and or club rides?



## - Jeremy - (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey, guys.

I'm an American living in Germany (Stuttgart, to be exact). I'm not military, but I do know that the Military MWR program conducts a mountain bike race series throughout Europe every year. I believe anyone can race (civilians, Germans, etc). They have a website, but it's terribly slow for me right now: https://public.euromwr.army.mil/

Anyway, I'm just looking for a group of people or a site that's more centralized for people like me in Europe. I'm an avid rider/racer and I'd like to meet up with people to show me some of the better trails in the area. We really need a Western Europe forum on this site...

Ich sprechen ein bisschen Deutsch. Ich kann mit Deutschen leute auch reiten aber Ich bin jetzt sehr fett und langsam 

I need to start riding more now to prep for the start of the race season. I appreciate any help anyone can give.

Danke Schön!

- Jeremy -


----------



## marty_hd (Oct 26, 2005)

Jeremy,
Check out the RACC http://www.theracc.com for other Americans, it is mostly Ramstein centric but who knows, you may get some good leads there.

Do you ride a singlespeed? Then check out: http://www.eingangradforum.de/
Ride a 29er: http://www.twentyniner.ch
Then there is German MTB forum: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/

If you are ever in Heidelberg then drop me a PM.

Marty


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

Jeremy, welcome to deuutschland. I'll second Marty and say that if you're ever in HD drop either one of us a line. If you're singlespeeder you're in good company with Marty.

There are some cyclists in stuttgart. Search the threads for keyword stuttgart and you'll find some of the stuttgart riders.

Good luck, and enjoy the riding.

Jonesy


----------



## Merc (Feb 18, 2006)

Three of the fastest riders (points) are there at Stuttgart with you. All three of them are super nice guys and I'm sure they'll be more than happy to show you the ropes. PM me for some contact info.


----------



## OverfieldA (Aug 27, 2008)

Jeremy,

Welcome to Stuttgart, I think that I am one of the three guys which Merc references in his e-mail, but the nice guy comment has be a bit thrown... just kidding. 

Aside from the Garmisch MWR race, as far as I can remember all the MWR races are for military or civilians working for the US Military. So not sure if you can get hooked into this series, as I see you are not military.

That said there are quite of few good German races in the area, I have already registered for three German Marathon distance races (80km range), and would be more than happy to pass you the web site links to them.

Where in the Stuttgart area do you live? Always looking for riders to join weekend training rides, the two other guys I normally train and race with are leaving this summer, so I will be looking for a new crew to ride with.


----------

